# Mid-Illinois Trial



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Anyone have any info?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Q - 1st series done I think(Looked like a stand out triple)

Open - Last I heard they were running a Land blind as the first, but stopped due to weather. May have scrapped it, don't know for sure.

Other than that, rain rain and more rain, as well as thunder and lightening.

Tired of looking at the hotel room walls, 
Tim

Oh and BTW, Cell coverage sucks up here!!!!


----------



## STRUVE (Jul 22, 2005)

leaving for Derby in the A.M. did the Qual finish?


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

I believe the qual only finished the first series because of all the rain!
Bobby


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

the Qual land blind starts this morning ...we had 5 plus inches of rain at the trail grounds so all the set up's will have to be run next to the roads...imagine they'll be back to land marks in the open since they didnt get the answers they were looking for after 30 plus dog's ran on the land blind or it was raining hortizonal and they couldnt even see the dogs....regards William


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Derby going to 3rd Series in the morning:

1,2,5,6,8,9,12,13,14,16,17,19,22


Q winner was Trigger


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Go Bones!!!! any news from the open?????


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

They are in the 3rd Series - being called a Ball Buster test. It is on and off two points with 30 mph winds.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Any results to report?


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

Derby - 

1- #5
2- #22 - BONES!!!!
3- #8
4- #6
RJ - #14
Jams - 1,9,16,17,19


Open -

1- #14
2 - #7
3 - #24
4 - #51 
RJ- 64
Jams - 15,37,78,80




Am - is in the 4th Series



WAY to GO BONES and TIM!!!!! Congrats Scott & Vicki with Rebel!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Dies anyone have the open resultNAMES and handlers. I attempted to log into Retriever entry to look at the numbers and it won't let me log in. It will send me passwords and they don't work either-3 times. Of course you need to contact them during business hours!!!


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

ErinsEdge said:


> Dies anyone have the open resultNAMES and handlers. I attempted to log into Retriever entry to look at the numbers and it won't let me log in. It will send me passwords and they don't work either-3 times. Of course you need to contact them during business hours!!!



I don't have to log in to see the running order. Try pulling it up without logging in.

Brad


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks. Of course. Not thinking because the login doesn't work.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

ErinsEdge said:


> Thanks. Of course. Not thinking because the login doesn't work.


I've always had trouble with the log-in also, had to figure out another way without the hassle.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Derby - 

1- #5 - Field Of Dreams High Fling Drake/LaFave
2- #22 - Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds/Thurby or Harp
3 - #8 - Field Of Dreams Straight Shot/LaFave 
4- #6 - Magic Trick's Lotus Flower/Ward
RJ - #14 - Farmer's Lethal Weapon/Farmer or Edwards 

Jams - 
1 - Castlebay's Blue For Q/Ward
9 - Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer/Petrovish 
16 - Nick Of Time Speed Demon/Dewey or Langerud
17 - Candlewoods Sharp Dressed Man/Kreher 
19 - Labbydekes Bumper Jumper/Dewey or Langerud 


Open -

1- #14 - Whiskey River Double Shot/Steenburgen 
2 - #7 - Cosmo's Raft Creek Storm/Dewey or Langerud 
3 - #24 - Ten Bears Road Trip/Judas 
4 - #51 - Dominators Little Rebel/Harp 
RJ- 64 - Huntleigh's General Powell/Lister 

Jams - 
15 - High Mileage Kodiak Bear MH/Wilcox 
37 - Landover's Touch Of Tiffany/Steenburgen 
78 - AFC Dominators Duke Of Turrell/Harp 
80 - Landover's Ms. Mouse/Steenburgen


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> Derby -
> 
> 1- #5 - Field Of Dreams High Fling Drake/LaFave
> 2- #22 - Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds/Thurby or Harp
> ...


Susan Bledsoe's dog FC Honor dog # 23 and handled by Seth took 3rd in the Open not Ten Bears Road Trip he was a scratch.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Congrat's to Jim Byrd "Brody" will get that win soon he is finishing almost every trial. Just give Dewey a good kick in the pants, maybe that will help.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Jason E. said:


> Susan Bledsoe's dog FC Honor dog # 23 and handled by Seth took 3rd in the Open not Ten Bears Road Trip he was a scratch.


Yep you are right, it was a misprint. Sorry Susan, you know I knew this. Congrats again.

Also, I have several(a couple hundred) photos that Micki took with my camera of the Derby. And also some of each of the dog that was in the 4th series of the Q. Will download them later and put some up or a link to them.

Tim


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Did anyone else have trouble getting home. It took me 4 detours to get back to I-74. Between the construction and high water I was afraid of running out of gas, but some locals let me follow them on the back roads to escape. 

Congrats to Tim on his 2nd in the derby and "Welcome to RTF" Vicki on the open 4th.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Steve, and no problems here getting home thanks to the advice of Jon Mazzuckelli.

Here is the link to the photos Micki and I took with my camera. She has more on hers. http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb242/PondRiverKennels/Mid%20IL/

Thanks to the club for holding the event and to the judges that had to endure the weather!!!

Tim


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Pond River Kennels said:


> Yep you are right, it was a misprint. Sorry Susan, you know I knew this. Congrats again.
> 
> Also, I have several(a couple hundred) photos that Micki took with my camera of the Derby. And also some of each of the dog that was in the 4th series of the Q. Will download them later and put some up or a link to them.
> 
> Tim


I know, Tim! You just couldn't read your own handwriting! 

Congrats on Bones!!!


----------



## S Thurby (Aug 23, 2006)

That would be me ... LOL. I was so excited, I couldn't control my typing.


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

Many thanks to the members of the Mid-Illinois Retriever Club that put this trial on and make it successful. You folks always put on a very nice trial with very few bodies! We appreciate all that you do.

Steve


----------

